# Darvin Ham



## Jason Caffeine

Rumors says that the Warriors may be picking up Darvin Ham soon. He played for Musselman in the USBL and should provide the Warriors with energy and hard work off the bench. Your thoughts?


----------



## riddler

should be good, hopefully!:uhoh:


----------



## colossus735

Muss is going to try to get the Warriors to buy into his system. What better way than to get someone who has been in his system and knows its works! Ham, from what I seen, is a blue collar player who does the dirty work. This may be a piece that will work well for the Warriors. Good move Muss, go get your man.


----------



## MightyReds2020

Good move! Ham a real Warrior defensively...


----------



## colossus735

*Hammer time*

Warriors need to knock out a deal. Maybe jump in w/ a sign and trade w/ the Bucks and move some dead weight on this team.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go

According to Slam magazine Darvin Ham is one of the fifty greatest dunkers of all time. He is a warrior and a good role player. He is also dirt cheap. They should sign him and Rafer Alston so they can get sellouts even though they are gonna suck.


----------



## fury29

I dont think these guys will generate sellouts but the Hamm man is a stud on the D. Does this mean we are close to moving Fortson?


----------



## ST

*I hope this happens...*

I wish we could trade fortson for darvin ham, rafer alston and jamal sampson.

Milwaukee would get its inside rebounder that it sorely needs while we get a blue-collar worker, skip to my excitement and height not to mention youth.

I think the salaries roughly match, if nothing else, we could throw in mike penberthy.

What do you guys think?


----------



## robyg1974

By the way, the Bucks aren't interested in doing a sign-and-trade with Darvin Ham. If the Warriors want him, he's all theirs, no strings attached.

I'll be surprised if the Warriors are able to find a taker for Danny Fortson. Orlando? Well, remember how they traded away Don Reid and a 1st round pick for a 2nd round pick? That pick was done to clear off payroll. The only way Orlando takes on Fortson is if they don't have to take on any payroll. The only way that Orlando can do THAT is if they trade Darrell Armstrong for Fortson straight up, and I don't see them doing that deal, do you?

The only other team that MIGHT trade for Fortson is Philly, especially now that Derrick Coleman is injured. If Golden State would trade Fortson and Adonal Foyle for the injured D.C., I GOTTA THINK that Philly would agree to that deal. Philly wants to win now, and if it's going to be a lost season for D.C. (he won't come back from his injury until late November, and he'll do nothing but sit on his fat a$$ over the next three months, he'll get fat and out of shape, he may never get in basketball shape this season), they'll bite the bullet and take on Fortson and Foyle.

Here's what Golden State looks like if this deal with Philly goes down:

Starting lineup

PG Gilbert Arenas (24 minutes/game)
SG Jason Richardson (36 minutes/game)
SF Mike Dunleavy (36 minutes/game)
PF Antawn Jamison (36 minutes/game)
C Erick Dampier (32 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Jiri Welsch (24 minutes/game), Troy Murphy (16 minutes/game), Bobby Sura (12 minutes/game), Darvin Ham (12 minutes/game), Steve Logan (12 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Derrick Coleman, Chris Mills

I can think of only one other possible way to get rid of Fortson. How about this trade with Minnesota, it works in RealGM:

Gilbert Arenas, Danny Fortson, and Erick Dampier to the Timberwolves; Terrell Brandon and Anthony Peeler to the Warriors

Peeler's contract is up after next season, and Brandon either a) gives the team a nice veteran PG, b) gets injured again, which means that insurance can pay for the bulk of his salary, or c) he inexplicably retires.

Here's what Golden State looks like if THAT deal goes down:

Starting lineup

PG Terrell Brandon (32 minutes/game)
SG Jason Richardson (36 minutes/game)
SF Mike Dunleavy (36 minutes/game)
PF Antawn Jamison (36 minutes/game)
C Adonal Foyle (32 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Jiri Welsch (24 minutes/game), Troy Murphy (16 minutes/game), Steve Logan (16 minutes/game), Darvin Ham (12 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Bobby Sura, Anthony Peeler, Chris Mills

Those two trades--the one with Philly and the one with Minnesota--are honestly the only two that I can come up with. You guys DO understand what an undesirable player Fortson is with his longterm contract, right?

The first trade is by FAR the best way to get rid of Fortson--you could let the contracts of Coleman and Mills expire after next season. After those two contracts expire, the Warriors will actually be UNDER the cap for a change, although not by MUCH (only about $4-$5 mil). After signing their 1st round pick, they will have 11 players signed up for the 2003-04 season, their payroll will be at around $37-$38 mil. That means that they could only sign a guy to what amounts to the mid-level exception (around $4-$5 mil in the first year of his contract). In other words, the Warriors WON'T be able to get anybody good next summer, in all likelihood.

The SECOND trade would mean that the Warriors would be looking at a 2003-04 payroll of around $46-$48 mil. That's an awfully high payroll for a bad team! STILL, that's a lower payroll than what the team will be looking at if it DOESN'T make the trade.

Either way, the Warriors should once again SUCK next year. Maybe Eric Musselman will "lay down the foundation" or whatever, but this team should still be one of the 4-5 worst teams in the NBA next year. Hey, if they're the FIFTH worst team next year, that's STILL an improvement from LAST year, when they were the ABSOLUTE WORST team! So look on the bright side!


----------



## NISMO

*I would not get rid of Gilbert.. no way.. IMO.. Arenas is better player than brandon.*

I am not saying he is a better point guard.. but a better player in general. and he's healthy. and cheap..

I would not want Terrell Brandon.. why would I want two guys who are paid a lot but barely play to due chronic injuries... instead of just having one in Dampier.. who's contract dosn't expire till 2005 or something like that.

and about the DC think.. I don't think so.. Why would you want a cancerous prensence in the locker room and a overpaid player. You already have that combination in the overpaid Dampier and becoming head case Fortson.


----------



## robyg1974

*Re: I would not get rid of Gilbert.. no way.. IMO.. Arenas is better player than brandon.*



> Originally posted by <b>NISMO</b>!
> I am not saying he is a better point guard.. but a better player in general. and he's healthy. and cheap..
> 
> I would not want Terrell Brandon.. why would I want two guys who are paid a lot but barely play to due chronic injuries... instead of just having one in Dampier.. who's contract dosn't expire till 2005 or something like that.
> 
> and about the DC think.. I don't think so.. Why would you want a cancerous prensence in the locker room and a overpaid player. You already have that combination in the overpaid Dampier and becoming head case Fortson.


I don't like the Minnesota trade either, but what's not to like about the Philly trade? D.C.'s contract is up after next season. You'd basically just sit his a$$ at the end of the bench or maybe just waive the dude. You'd honestly rather have Danny Fortson for the next five years instead of D.C. for just one? WHAT?

The thing is, like I said, the goal at this point should be to just DUMP Fortson on whoever will take him. You're not going to get anything in return for the guy, fellas. That Philly trade I posted should make Warriors fans ecstatic!


----------



## mindnsoul

I like the Phily trade, but Coleman said a month and a half back that he refuses to play for the Warriors.


----------



## NISMO

Danny Fortson - 4.9 mill, earliest possible FA year is 2006
Derrick Coleman - 9.8 mill...

But DC is injured.. and if you are looking at a business sense as well.. would you pay a guy. 9.8 mil for the year and bench his ***. if you can't waive him..

or play fortson.. hopefully the new coach can check him and get him to play into his system, play him to back up jamison, convince him that if he plays in to the system and plays well he could get teams to want him and be traded to a contender.. pipe dreams maybe.. but.. paying someone 9.8mil just to sit and be a cancer to your team.. is not a good idea.. but hey.. if the warriors can do that.. get DC, get rid of fortson's contract and waive DC in the end.. WITHO OUT any implication.. then I'm all for it now.


----------



## colossus735

> Originally posted by <b>NISMO</b>!
> Danny Fortson - 4.9 mill, earliest possible FA year is 2006
> Derrick Coleman - 9.8 mill...
> 
> But DC is injured.. and if you are looking at a business sense as well.. would you pay a guy. 9.8 mil for the year and bench his ***. if you can't waive him..
> 
> or play fortson.. hopefully the new coach can check him and get him to play into his system, play him to back up jamison, convince him that if he plays in to the system and plays well he could get teams to want him and be traded to a contender.. pipe dreams maybe.. but.. paying someone 9.8mil just to sit and be a cancer to your team.. is not a good idea.. but hey.. if the warriors can do that.. get DC, get rid of fortson's contract and waive DC in the end.. WITHO OUT any implication.. then I'm all for it now.


I dont care what happens, but the 2 cancers on the Warrior squad is Fortson and Sura. Both spoke badly about the organization and the last thing the Warriors need are more problems. Im sure the rest of the team is frustrated as hell, but you dont see them ripping the coaches and mgt. Just keep it behind closed doors where that stuff belongs. I'm w/ you Nismo, I hope Muss. can convince Fortson and Sura to be team players and shut their pie holes. Bottom line, you guys have a dream job and play a child's game. Dont act like one. Some of us in the real world have to work a lifetime to match what you make in just a few months. 

We want the most we can get for Fortson, but if the best we can do is DC, then I'll take it. Waive his a$$ and let him hang out w/ Mookie for a year on the golf course. Then next year he'll be gone. At least he isnt w/ the team feeding negative energy. Sometimes teams have to take a hit like that to get better. I'd rather take one step backwards now, if it means we take 2 forward later on. Warrior mgt. just needs to be sure they look ahead and dont destroy this team that is finally has a solid foundation for a winning team.


----------



## NISMO

*Let's just say this deal does happen with philly*

Can the W's waive his *** right away.. and will his contract count as part of the cap for next year.?


----------

